# Help Dialing German Toll Free No From India



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi All,

I am trying to contact the Agentur für Arbeit in Hamburg. The web site lists a toll free number beginning with 0800 4 . How do i dial this number from India? . I tried dialing it with the country code(+49) and without the country code as well. None seems to work. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you leave out the 0 before 800?

The country code should replace the 0, so: +49-800...

It's not toll free from outside of Germany, of course.


----------



## liju84 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, i tried that it didn't work either. I have dropped them an email.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Try Skype!
Since Skype places a local call from its German phone access point (and then transfers it to you via Internet), this should work and is probably free of charge.


----------

